# 1.2.0 Alanis



## DizzyD (Sep 19, 2006)

Well, lookin for some insight here. Oh yeah, they all live in 29 gal.(about a yr and change old) All I see is courting behavior and minor sporadic wrestling. And not one egg. (eating I guess?) This has been going on for a while (months). So, do I post a female for sale or trade here (keep the dominant one or not?), or do I wait it out some more? I wish I could just separate them, but space for tanks is extremely limited. And I don't want to keep unhappy frogs.


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

I would strongly recommend separating them. While it may look happy now, if there is lots of tussling going on it can lead to excessive stress, and a subsequent health decline, and not just for the two fighters.


----------



## DizzyD (Sep 19, 2006)

so, keep the dominant female or toss a coin as to which one goes? I guess I have some more posts to make... Thanks, I appreciate it.


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

I would say keep which ever female the male seems to prefer, not necessarily the dominant one.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

You'll probably want to try each female to see who gives the preferred results. As Clayton points out it won't necessarily be the dominant female.

Bill


----------



## DizzyD (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks guys, I guess it's time to set up a temp enclosure and play the dating game!!!


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

It is also possible to set up another tank for the other female. Every 4 or 5 clutches you can move the male. This would allow the females a break and eleviate a lot of sls problems.


----------



## DizzyD (Sep 19, 2006)

hmmmm. Anyone wanna trade a 29 gal for two 15's?


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I'm not really sure I'd want to sit there and swap a frog around that much... If you find your male and one of the females working out, without the third wheel that likely distrupts courting attempts, I'd keep them together. Then if you don't want two pairs either sell/trade your extra female, or get another male for her if you want to keep her.

Moving a frog around is always stressful, and having to have the male go and establish his territory constantly really isn't a good thing. Sure it might be nice for the girls to force a break, but what does it do to the male, who not only doesn't get a break, but is stressed from constant shifting from tank to tank? Your rowdy females would be much healthier than the overstressed male, and it would only get worse :? 

It would only take care of SLS that is related to parental health... and so many of the causes are evironmental vs. parental so I wouldn't say it would eleviate problems (especially if they don't exist yet). Other measures like seasonality and not pulling eggs would work better over the long term.


----------



## DizzyD (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks, all these great suggestions are filled w/ some seroius insight. I think I'm gonna keep monitoring the trio, but I'm leaning towards keeping the dominant female and maybe trading or selling the other one. I want happy healthy frogs first, breeding would just be a bonus. Oh, and the reasoning behind keeping the dominant female, she's bigger, she was the first to show courting behaviour, and my wife likes her best and calls her "fatty". 8) Thanks again, and if there's any other ideas out there keep em comin!


----------



## DizzyD (Sep 19, 2006)

I remember someone on here posted that if you threaten to sell a frog or a breeding "group" your luck will turn around. Well, well, well. I come home from work today and take a quick look into their tank, and... I've got eggs!!! I'm going to leave them in there and see what happens. I doubt anything will, being that tincs don't really care for their young in captivity(right?); but who knows? I've got tons of research to do on tad set-ups, and such. Oh, and I should feed and mist them heavy for a while, right?
Thanx again!!


----------



## topherlove (Jul 14, 2006)

you usually feed heavier and mist more to promote breeding. Are the eggs all dark and look like bb's?

OH an CONGRATS BTW


----------



## DizzyD (Sep 19, 2006)

They're in a clear jelly, and there's some substrate and such on them. Some of them look a little like bb's. W/out doin some searchin on the board I wouldn't know what a good egg looks like.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Your first stop should always be to check the caresheet section! Egg Caresheet

It must be like naming your fish... name your fish, they die. Threaten to break up a group of frogs to get them to breed, and they breed. I still think you should figure out the female who did the honors... but if there aren't too many issues... just make sure there are plenty of egg laying spots!

The family Dendrobatidae should probably be better known for their parental care than their toxicity (which is limited to a relative few). All the dendrobates will care for their eggs and bring them to water (after that point, the majority are on their own except for thumbnails and eggfeeders).


----------



## DizzyD (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks!! Greatly appreciate it! 8)


----------

